
Cannibalism–the Ultimate Taboo–Is Surprisingly Common - sndean
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/02/cannibalism-common-natural-history-bill-schutt/
======
bediger4000
5 out of 7: does not answer the most pressing question: Is Cannibalism a sin
or merely a vice?

